# I can't believe it!!!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Topaz Blue is really going away?

:banghead:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

.


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Must........ not....... drool.........

DAMN IT, JON!!! :lmao:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

WOW

That is gorgeous :yikes:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *Must........ not....... drool.........
> 
> DAMN IT, JON!!! :lmao: *


:lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

I *NEED* that aluminum trim.

You are in big trouble for posting those pics, Mr. Shafer!

BTW- Why isn't that thing sold yet???


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Beautiful....

I dont think ive seen many topaz M3 convertibles around here...


----------



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

*Topaz Blue and Merlot*

Jon, this just can't be! I love Topaz Blue. Take a look at your directory of pictures again; topaz32501.jpg through topaz32504.jpg is the car that lit my fire in December '00. I then drove it in Feb 01. That car, that color, that resulting SAG, is what prompted my order. Of course I ordered Steel Blue, which I like, but really is a result of a compromise with my wife. I have a hidden secret desire to add a topaz 330i to my stable.

Of course that Merlot could easily catch my fancy as well. Beautiful!

:thumbup: :thumbup:

By the way, what happened to the pictures of my delivery? Did they get lost in a disk crash?


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

The Topaz curse strikes again.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Topaz Blue and Merlot*



jpherit said:


> *Jon, this just can't be! I love Topaz Blue. Take a look at your directory of pictures again; topaz325i01 through 04 is the car that lit my fire in December '00. I then drove it in Feb 01. That car, that color, that resulting SAG, is what prompted my order. Of course I ordered Steel Blue, which I like, but really is a result of a compromise with my wife. I have a hidden secret desire to add a topaz 330i to my stable.
> 
> Of course that Merlot could easily catch my fancy as well. Beautiful!
> 
> ...


I remember that day you drove the Topaz Blue 325i vividly...

February 2 years ago; rain, right?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Hey,

Just the other day I was in the water, hoping once again to
see the "green flash"...


----------



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: Topaz Blue and Merlot*



Jon Shafer said:


> *I remember that day you drove the Topaz Blue 325i vividly...
> 
> February 2 years ago; rain, right? *


That is exactly right! I was really glad to be able to test drive a manual transmission.

I hope to drop by again some time. I have been terribly busy.


----------



## jpherit (Dec 22, 2001)

*Flash*



Jon Shafer said:


> *Hey,
> 
> Just the other day I was in the water, hoping once again to
> see the "green flash"...
> ...


Those pictures I emailed you should help you identify it when you finaly see it. I saw several in San Diego about this time of year, so you might have a shot at it. I also saw one this summer in Kona Hawaii. The Kona one had a touch of blue.


----------



## mwette (Sep 16, 2002)

Yup. Majestic Blue, as seen at LA auto show, does doesn't have the fire that Topaz Blue does.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Re: Re: Topaz Blue and Merlot*



jpherit said:


> *That is exactly right! I was really glad to be able to test drive a manual transmission.
> 
> I hope to drop by again some time. I have been terribly busy. *


Maybe you can make it down for Bimmerfest this year?

This Topaz Blue 325i was one of the first anywhere
(back when #364 was a "special order" on sedans)


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Between my hard drive at home, and a few zip discs,
I have **most of** the pics that I lost when our web host
went under...


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon, glad that you brought that topaz blue 325i picture up. Back when you had the directory, that was the FIRST picture I downloaded onto my hard drive. Soon after I have been using PhotoShop to match all kinds of aftermarket wheels. And winner is....well...you know the rest...

:bigpimp:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

VinceTopasBlau3 said:


> *Jon, glad that you brought that topaz blue 325i picture up. Back when you had the directory, that was the FIRST picture I downloaded onto my hard drive. Soon after I have been using PhotoShop to match all kinds of aftermarket wheels. And winner is....well...you know the rest...
> 
> :bigpimp: *


Thanks for sharing that little tidbit Vincent!

Really!



I very much enjoyed taking all of those pics; I'm pleased
that somebody actually derived some benefit from it...

:thumbup:


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

LoL! 

Speaking of which, did you manage to recover the DesignWorks openhouse pictures? I remember you snapped some pictures with a bunch of us looking at the 750hL. Gosh...it's been almost a year already...



Jon Shafer said:


> *Thanks for sharing that little tidbit Vincent!
> 
> Really!
> 
> ...


----------

